# Best store bought Chili powder?



## Artfuldodger

I'm not a big fan of Chili so i'm not going to blend my own spices and my wife is the maker of Chili in our house. So what is a good brand of Chili powder? People on the net recommend either Gebhardt or Mccormick. I saw one in Kroger called Mexene made by Bruce foods. They make pretty good hot sauce.


----------



## Dub

Cimarron Doc's Chili powder.

Use the entire can and follow the recipe on the bottle.   Excellent results will be had. 


Even better if you can let it simmer on low in the Crocpot all day.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Ingles grocery stores have a bulk spice rack that has decent spices for decent prices.  Their chili powder isn't the superbomb or anything but it isn't bad.  Badia (Hispanic section of the store) makes some pretty good chili powder as well.

It can be a bit spendy at $4.50+ per 16oz jar, but Tabasco makes a liquid chili starter that you add meat and beans to (you have to supply your own cornbread as well) and it's the best besides my own I've ever had. The Carroll Shelby Chili Kit, used to be in a bag, now it's in a box, makes some righteous chili as well.


----------



## Agent 732

I always use a packet of "French's Chili-O" and add a few table spoons chili powder. I never have any complaints.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Dub said:


> Cimarron Doc's Chili powder.
> Use the entire can and follow the recipe on the bottle.



????????

Where can I buy can/bottle of this stuff?


----------



## Dub

Artfuldodger said:


> ????????
> 
> Where can I buy can/bottle of this stuff?




http://www.cimarrondoc.com/chili.htm


Cimarron Docâ€™s Award Winning Chili
2 lbs. ground beef or chili grind
1 small onion, chopped
1 8 oz. can tomato sauce
1 15 oz. can beef broth
1 2.5 oz. container Docâ€™s Chili Seasoning
1 15 oz. can pinto beans or red beans (optional)

Brown meat and onion. Add tomato sauce, beef broth, 1-cup water and contents of container of Docâ€™s Chili Seasoning. Bring to boil and then simmer for 1 ½ to 2 hours or until meat is tender. To thicken add ¼ cup of flour (preferable masa flour). Add beans if desired.


Augusta:

Broad Street...just past 13th Street.  

Outstanding folks.

They WILL be open tomorrow (at 10:00am) & they do have it in stock (called yesterday to check....I'm out & need to restock).


http://www.firesideoutdoorkitchens.com/


If you go by there ask them if they have Plowboy's Yardbird rub back in stock.  I'm really looking forward to trying this stuff.  It's recommended highly by everyone I know whose tried it.


----------



## Nicodemus

I prefer Gebhardts, but can`t find it anymore so I use McCormicks. I`ve ruurnt a pot or two of chili with some defunct chili powders. 

Might have found a new source for Gebhardts, hopefully.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Dub said:


> ]
> 
> http://www.firesideoutdoorkitchens.com/
> 
> 
> If you go by there ask them if they have Plowboy's Yardbird rub back in stock.  I'm really looking forward to trying this stuff.  It's recommended highly by everyone I know whose tried it.


 
I forgot about that place. They were cooking on the sidewalk at the last First Friday event I went to. Might have to make a trip down there, i'll pick up some of that rub too, i'll let you know. Might be awhile, it's a long way from Martinez to Broad Street.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Nicodemus said:


> I prefer Gebhardts, but can`t find it anymore so I use McCormicks. I`ve ruurnt a pot or two of chili with some defunct chili powders.
> 
> Might have found a new source for Gebhardts, hopefully.



I wanta try Gebhardts even if I order it from Amazon or somewhere. Bad thing is it ain't made in Texas anymore. Conagra bought it and it's made in New Jersey. Reminds me of the Pace Picante commercials, "New York City"? Check out this one with Dub Taylor who's dead and gone.


----------



## Dub

Lol.


The new "overpass" at the end of Riverwatch dumps you right out near where you want to be.  Close....


----------



## brandonsc

Carroll Shelby's chilli mix everything comes in a little bag and can be done as quick or can be cooked for longer


----------



## Paymaster

We use McCormick or Badia.


----------



## Crickett

brandonsc said:


> Carroll Shelby's chilli mix everything comes in a little bag and can be done as quick or can be cooked for longer



That's what we use too! We add 2 cans of Rotel 1 hot & 1 mild.


----------



## Dub

Crickett said:


> That's what we use too! We add 2 cans of Rotel 1 hot & 1 mild.



Stuff is like cheating on a test. 


http://www.ro-tel.com/Diced-Tomatoes-Products/Original-Canned-Diced-Tomatoes-and-Chilies



Chili prep time is reduced to just a few minutes....let it simmer as long as your time allows.


----------



## redeli

2.5 lbs of burger,1 can dark red kidney beans,1 can bushes chile beans in sauce,1 can black beans, 1 can rotel tomatos,1 can diced tomatos with green chiles,i pint homemade tomato juice,2 packs frenches chile mix,1 flank steak cut into cubes.brown the meat and add to all other ingredients in the crock pot.add salt and pepper to taste.cheyanne if you like.set crockpot on low and enjoy.


----------



## Artfuldodger

redeli said:


> 2.5 lbs of burger,1 can dark red kidney beans,1 can bushes chile beans in sauce,1 can black beans, 1 can rotel tomatos,1 can diced tomatos with green chiles,i pint homemade tomato juice,2 packs frenches chile mix,1 flank steak cut into cubes.brown the meat and add to all other ingredients in the crock pot.add salt and pepper to taste.cheyanne if you like.set crockpot on low and enjoy.



I might would like chili better if I had your gourmet chili. My wife has started putting in the various beans you use.


----------



## Crickett

Dub said:


> Stuff is like cheating on a test.
> 
> 
> http://www.ro-tel.com/Diced-Tomatoes-Products/Original-Canned-Diced-Tomatoes-and-Chilies
> 
> 
> 
> Chili prep time is reduced to just a few minutes....let it simmer as long as your time allows.




 My mom ate some of our chili the other night & boy it lit her on fire! She could barely eat it! We usually let ours sit in the fridge for a day or 2. That's when it's the best!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Wife and I made chili.

3lbs ground beef
1 onion chopped smallish as my son doesn't like big chunks.
40oz can of dark kidney beans
3 regular cans of light kidney beans
1 can rotel with green peppers
1 large jar of salsa, think it was Pace medium
1 big can of crushed tomatoes
salt pepper and garlic salt to taste
bout one tea spoon of hot mexican chili powder
bout 2 oz of regular chili powder

Wife must have been real hungry she said it was the best we made. 

I can not say it was the best we ever made but it is sure good stuff.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

McCormicks with some extra ground chipotle and a generous portion of ground cumin.


----------



## HillbillyJim

X2 on the Mexene! Best I've found so far.


----------



## huntinstuff

If you want a real deal chile blend, look no further than Penderey's. Finest chile blends there are.  I personally like the "Top Hat" with a little  "Dallas Dynamite" on the side, so to speak. This place has it all. 

http://www.penderys.com/page41.html


----------



## nockemstiff

That's pretty neat right there @Huntinstuff.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

huntinstuff said:


> This place has it all.
> 
> http://www.penderys.com/page41.html



Looks great! They will be getting an order from me


----------



## nockemstiff

Jeff Phillips said:


> Looks great! They will be getting an order from me



Yep I am thinking that is a gem of a find right there.  

Short of sourcing best of breed ingredients and building your own, they got's to be pretty close to being real good.  Now if their product and customer service is as good as it's described to be...


----------



## Quepos1

*Chili Powder*

If you can find it in Georgia try Feista brand spices.  Not the same as you find in Mexico but better than most store brand chili powders.  Feista is made in San Antonio, Texas.

BTW, regardless of what people may tell you, Chili con Carne does not have beans in it. If you have beans it is no loger chili but is beans with meat,  aka Frijoles con carne or frijoles charro.

mucho gusto


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

We use Tones brand condiments...Avail at Sams and in 18-24oz bottles...Chili, onion powder, Paprika,etc....Good quality and price.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Quepos1 said:


> If you can find it in Georgia try Feista brand spices.  Not the same as you find in Mexico but better than most store brand chili powders.  Feista is made in San Antonio, Texas.
> 
> BTW, regardless of what people may tell you, Chili con Carne does not have beans in it. If you have beans it is no loger chili but is beans with meat,  aka Frijoles con carne or frijoles charro.
> 
> mucho gusto



A chili man after my own heart!

But "real chili" is verde and is pork!


----------



## dbodkin

This is my source.  Just down the road from where I live in PA.

http://www.conyeagerspice.com/


----------



## Nicodemus

Quepos1 said:


> If you can find it in Georgia try Feista brand spices.  Not the same as you find in Mexico but better than most store brand chili powders.  Feista is made in San Antonio, Texas.
> 
> BTW, regardless of what people may tell you, Chili con Carne does not have beans in it. If you have beans it is no loger chili but is beans with meat,  aka Frijoles con carne or frijoles charro.
> mucho gusto





I fully agree. My recipe has no beans in it.

In fact, with a just very slight tweak, my recipe has won a world championship.


----------



## cfbutler31

Williams Sonoma stores have an ok selection of chile powders.  We have one here in augusta.  they carry California, Ancho, Smoked Serrano, and others, my favorite was crushed Aleppo, it was good.


----------



## dawg2

Jeff Phillips said:


> McCormicks with some extra ground chipotle and a generous portion of ground cumin.



Yes, but the all time favorite add to chili:  ANCHO PEPPER   Once you add Ancho, you will realize what you were missing


----------



## nockemstiff

*another nice find on the interwebs*

Thanks for sharing!  This got my eye  :

View our popular Venison Processing Catalog...



dbodkin said:


> This is my source.  Just down the road from where I live in PA.
> http://www.conyeagerspice.com/


----------



## Laman

Funny story about beans and chili.  I was on an antelope hunt in New Mexico several years ago and we had a Mexican who cooked everything over an open fire,from breakfast to supper, in a large disc blade that had been converted into essentially a huge wok.   One afternoon we watched as he began making chili and one of our group asked him what kind of beans he used in chili.  Well the little Mexican stands up and proceeds to give up about a 30 seconds worth of animated Spanish and then turns back to the fire.

Stunned we asked the guide what he said and his reply was simply "there ain't no beans in chili!"


----------



## Nicodemus

Laman said:


> Funny story about beans and chili.  I was on an antelope hunt in New Mexico several years ago and we had a Mexican who cooked everything over an open fire,from breakfast to supper, in a large disc blade that had been converted into essentially a huge wok.   One afternoon we watched as he began making chili and one of our group asked him what kind of beans he used in chili.  Well the little Mexican stands up and proceeds to give up about a 30 seconds worth of animated Spanish and then turns back to the fire.
> 
> Stunned we asked the guide what he said and his reply was simply "there ain't no beans in chili!"





Great story! I bet that was some fine chili too.


----------



## Artfuldodger

man, i'm really learning a lot about Chili and peppers, thanks for all the responses. 
A co-worker showed me this site about peppers.
http://ushotstuff.com/


----------



## Dub

Nic,

Looks like I'm going to try some soon.


http://www.amazon.com/Gebhardt-Chili-Powder-6pk/dp/B0016862HU


Had no luck locally.


----------



## Geffellz18

Mom uses the French's Chili-O andits always good.

We've gotten lazy at out house. We just get a can on hunts chili ready diced tomatoes, a can of Bushs Chili magic texas style beans, and a can of regular bushs chili beans. Add meat and done. Pretty tasty!


----------



## Nicodemus

Dub said:


> Nic,
> 
> Looks like I'm going to try some soon.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gebhardt-Chili-Powder-6pk/dp/B0016862HU
> 
> 
> Had no luck locally.





Thanks for the link, Dub. Time to add to my stock.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Penzy's Spices....period. All of their spices are far superior to any store brand. 

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyschili3000.html?id=XYXrBxAn

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyschili9000.html?id=XYXrBxAn


----------

